# Some Pictures of the Menagerie (And one of Finn just because...)



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been around the forum for a while now and I've been meaning to share my other animals with you all but I've been so busy. Up until tonight anyway! I'm all moved in to my new place, Finnick settled in famously, and it's finally time for me to share some of my more photogenic animals with you all . Feel free to skip the blurbs and just look at the pictures (that's what I would do <.<).









This is my rescued Australian cattle dog, Oz. He's four and I've only had him for a year now. He's a quirky little guy, and was handed over to the humane society as a stray, so I don't know anything about his past. He doesn't like having things on his head, unless it's this dumb bat costume. He hates other dogs and is absolutely crazy at agility.









This is Pepper, my Senegal parrot. She's three and a half years old and I got her from a breeder when she was 9 weeks old. She's quite the talker and loves to play peek-a-boo around corners. She says "Pepper, where are you?" and then scurries out and yells "Peek-a-boo!"









This old fart is my oldest pet by far. He's a 20 year old leopard gecko who my parents bought for me when he was newly hatched. "Mister Bumpy" and I like to joke that he's going to break the world record for oldest leopard gecko. He's a very calm, relaxed guy and he puts up with a lot of my nonsense.









This is Illidan the ball python, pretending he's invisible. He's 7 years old now and I've had him since he was tiny. He's a very mellow snake, and has never bitten anyone. Unfortunately he also occasionally forgets that it's okay to bite his food. Typical ball python.









This is Sherlock the Mexican black kingsnake. The picture is from when he was a year old. He's two now. I took him home because he had a lot of white banding on his neck that is undesirable for breeding purposes, as it usually implies that his grandparents may not have been pure Mexican blacks. So he's just a pet, but I love him to bits! He's a spunky one, and he hopes every day is feeding day.









This is Kaylee, one of my two female electric blue day geckos. She's an absolute sweetheart and she'll come out to see if I have any food when I walk by the terrarium. All three of my electric blues are super confident considering they're only about 3 inches long. She was captive born and bred, which is a huge step for these little geckos.









And this is Skaro, my male electric blue. He's a troublemaker and an escape artist, but he's so cute I just can't hold it against him. He likes to dance for the ladies and when they shun him he gives them little kisses on their noses. The males can be much more blue than he is, but he's angry about the camera in his face, which is why he's turned that purplish color.









And this little sweetheart is the current baby electric blue I'm raising, nicknamed "Little Dude". My females usually lay their eggs in twos but this time only one was fertilized. He's probably about half an inch long in that picture. That's two days after hatching.









This is Squee, the blotched tiger salamander. Named because every time I look at his face I squeal. He's a year old now and getting big already! He likes to try to eat everything that moves, including my fingers, and his favorite food is earthworms. He also doesn't know what "nocturnal" means and comes out to visit every time I walk by him.









This is Rocket, my 5 year old northern blue tongue skink. She belonged to a local breeder until recently, and the person who bought her as a baby traded her in for something else, so I took her home. She should live to be 30 or so, so I'm not too upset about missing her first five years. She's an absolute snuggler and I have a hard time photographing all of her since she's usually cuddled up to me.









There are three different dart frogs in this picture, all Dendrobates auratus El Cope. I have five of the little guys total and man are they tough to photograph. My cell phone pictures don't do them justice. They all live in a 40 gallon vivaruim with live plants, a small pond, and a waterfall. I currently have two tadpoles from these guys that have their back legs and are just starting to develop their front ones.









And here's mister Finnick being absolutely adorable just for good measure. He's already 9 months old! Time flies!

I also have two freshwater fish tanks, but the occupants won't ever hold still for the camera :roll:.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Everyone is absolutely adorable!!  I love Pepper and the little teeny gecko, and...well, everyone! :lol: I loved reading the blurbs too, they all sound like such sweet animals. Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I love your little mini-zoo. Even the snakes. And that's saying a lot for me. How on earth do you have time for all of them?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks so much Kelsey!

Melanie, I have a pretty crazy schedule to keep up with everyone. Oz is attached to my hip almost all the time, Pepper comes out after dinner and lives in the main room with me, Rocket comes out every two days for a stroll, the snakes get to come out on Wednesdays, Finnick gets his hour with me every night before bed, and the rest prefer to stay in their cages. The reptiles all get fed on Fridays (I have to go do that right away!), except for Rocket who gets fed every two days. The frogs and geckos get fruit flies every day and Repashy once a week, and the salamander gets fed Tuesdays and Fridays. Everyone gets a cage cleaning either Saturday or Sunday. It's pretty hectic but I love it!


----------



## salsa_zoppo (Apr 14, 2015)

I love your zoo!!! Even more so since everyone looks happy and healthy! It's awesome that you've got it all worked out


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been patiently waiting for these photos! Thanks for sharing. You have a big heart, and are probably the most literate exotic pet owner out there! So brave too! Many of these animals (like the skink) I tend to admire from afar! I could never imagine cuddling them! Lol!


----------



## ellarose (Dec 5, 2014)

I am so jealous of your zoo, lol! And your parrot must be hilarious. Thank you for sharing, and I am so happy that you care for your exotics so well and I imagine they are extremely happy with you as their keeper.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks so much guys! It really means a lot to me that you all think they're cute too .

Ella, I have a bachelor's degree in English, so I'd better be literate at this point . The skink is the biggest sweetheart. The one you have to watch out for is the small kingsnake. He assumes everything is edible. He's bitten me a bunch of times now but he's so little it just feels like angry velcro.


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

I can't believe how dedicated you are to all of them. I could never do it. (Also sorry for being a year late to the party)


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Haha, no worries! I'm still here!

It's grown a bit since then! If you check out this thread that'll have a full running total, plus recent updates!


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

Haha I have already. I found that thread and it's what brought me here. I love all of your adorable roommates.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks so much! They're a handful but I love 'em!


----------

